# Paraplegic hunter dies after falling from tree



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

PELICAN RAPIDS, Minn.

Paraplegic hunter dies after falling from tree
http://www.twincities.com/mld/pioneerpress/4648947.htm

A paraplegic hunter has died after falling from a tree in Otter Tail County, authorities said Monday.

The body of 41-year-old Timothy John Beiningen, of Pelican Rapids, was found about 3 a.m. Sunday.

Otter Tail County Chief Deputy Mark Morris said he was a paraplegic who was known as an avid hunter. Beiningen had gone deer hunting during the muzzleloader season last weekend.

"It was incredible," Morris said. "He had apparently crawled up into his tree stand and the individual, in that effort, either crawling up or crawling down got entangled in a piece of his equipment and fell to the ground.

"Beiningen's gun did not discharge and his death is considered an accident, Morris said.Authorities began a search for Beiningen Saturday night after family members said he failed to return home.


----------

